# We did it...



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

OMG!!!!! Wow, major congratulations!! I am so very thrilled for you!!! A 200. See you are the perfect team!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Way to go!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so impressed I'm speechless, and that's pretty rare! HUGE congratulations!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

How are you celebrating? 

I still am grinning just thinking of how thrilled and proud you must be!!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Can't get more awesome than that! I hope you are celebrating obnoxiously!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Absolutely awesome. Congratulations!!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Wowie Yowie!!! What an amazing team you are! Couldn't have happened to a nicer person. I am so glad you shared your brag!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you everybody...
Actually it was pretty low key in the motel room. A couple friends came over and had a drink or two and so now I am sitting by the computer alternating between disbelief and just grinning like an idiot and maybe a occasional tear or two.(No I am not drunk)


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow! Congrads!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!!!:nchuck:


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

That is incredible news!! Huge congrats! What a great HC score as well!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What an outstanding accomplishment from one of the very best teams on the country! You two are so deserving- a dog and person who work together to perfection!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Huge congratulations-what a wonderful accomplishment!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very cool! Congratulations to both of you! Like was said earilier, it doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

:artydude
Way To Go! Live it up!

Where do we sign up for Michelle and Titan training camp?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Maybe we should be the 1st to sign up for it :doh:..
We did win OB with a respectable 199 and then proceeded to ooops in UB.He missed the sit signal.. :doh: Oh well.
After we were done with the last exercise.. the naughty Titan showed up and tried to jump up and grab my arm band and when I tried to grab him... he started the keep away game with the play growls and play bows. (I think he was trying to imitate Flip)


----------



## Lolo2684 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Congrats!!! Great achievement!!*


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

So which was more exciting - the OTCH or the 200? (and you may not give a "they were both so exciting" answer - which was MORE!!!).


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> :artydude
> Way To Go! Live it up!
> 
> Where do we sign up for Michelle and Titan training camp?


Where and when???


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

SO proud of you guys! You really do deserve the glory of the perfect score! WOOO HOOOOO!!!!! Pinch pinch pinch, yes this is really happening! Congrats!
:appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> So which was more exciting - the OTCH or the 200? (and you may not give a "they were both so exciting" answer - which was MORE!!!).


Considering the 200 has not sunk in yet ...let's see....
I cried with both...got lots of hugs all around.. 
They were both something I think anyone who shows in obedience dreams of and I have dreamed of both for years..so I guess the 200.. because once I got to the 96 OTCH points and all the 1sts.. I figured we would eventually get enough and I had enough time to get my mind around it....... the 200 has still not sunk in..


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> They were both something I think anyone who shows in obedience dreams of


Exactly.  

I think there are great trainers out there, but it doesn't always happen that everything lines up perfectly - they are at their best and they have a great dog partner. 

Soak it all in. And think about all of us newbies who hope to get to that point someday. 

And yes, if you get into seminars and come to Michigan, I'll come.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Megora said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I think there are great trainers out there, but it doesn't always happen that everything lines up perfectly - they are at their best and they have a great dog partner.
> 
> ...


I was a newbie not so long ago. Titan is my 1st Utility dog and my 1st dog back after 12 years out of it .. But I remember watching a great team years ago wanting to be just like them. They were awesome!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Congrats!! It was great seeing you. I watched you in Open and but missed your Utility run


----------

